
Endless Horse - mulligan
http://endless.horse/
======
sam_goody
From Wikipedia: A horse has an infinite number of legs

    
    
        A horse has forelegs.
        And it has two back legs.
        Four plus two is six, thus it has six legs
        Six is an odd number of legs for a horse to have
        But six is also an even number of legs.
        The only number which is both even and odd is infinity
        Therefore, a horse has an infinite number of legs
    

Now we know that the infinite legs are infinitely long.

(Unrelated, but along the same line of silliness from there:

    
    
        No horse has five legs.
        Any horse has four legs more than no horse does.
        Therefore, a horse has nine legs.)

~~~
sullyj3
Is infinity really both odd and even in any mathematically useful sense? I
mean, it's not a number.

------
7Figures2Commas
Update: Endless.io, the company behind Endless Horse, has announced $2.5
million in seed funding from a who's who of prominent Silicon Valley
investors, including Dewey Cheetum of Pyramid Partners and Richard Ponzi of
Greater Fool Capital.

------
kolodny
In case anyone is wondering:

    
    
           ,
        _,,)\.~,,._
        (()`  ``)\))),,_
         |     \ ''((\)))),,_          ____
         |6`   |   ''((\())) "-.____.-"    `-.-,
         |    .'\    ''))))'                  \)))
         |   |   `.     ''                     ((((
         \, _)     \/                          |))))
          `'        |                          (((((
                    \                  |       ))))))
                     `|    |           ,\     /((((((
                      |   / `-.______.<  \   |  )))))
                      |   |  /         `. \  \  ((((
                      |  / \ |           `.\  | (((
                      \  | | |             )| |  ))
                       | | | |             || |  '
                       | | | |             || |  
                       | | | |             || |  
                       | | | |             || |  
                       | | | |             || |  
                       | | | |             || |  
                       | | | |             || |  
                       | | | |             || |  
                       | | | |            / | |  
                       | | /_(           /_(/ /
                  hjw  /_(/__]           \_/_(
                      /__]                /__]

------
based2
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmicomics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmicomics)
The Form of Space

------
eurleif
I registered [http://bad.shoes/](http://bad.shoes/) (warning: sound) a few
months ago. :)

------
mayli
I never know you can pay $39.00 USD/yr to use horse as a TLD.

------
bartl
Apparently this is one of the [Stupid Shit No One Needs & Terrible Ideas
Hackathon]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558505))
projects.

~~~
joeevans1000
and so is this one:

[http://www.doesmyscreenwork.com](http://www.doesmyscreenwork.com)

------
amolgupta
curious ones can see the feet in the source code.

------
netgusto
OK :)

~~~
droidist2
Haha, exactly my reaction.

OK. Well there you go.

~~~
leppr
lmafo

------
entelechy
i wonder what the average scrolltime is; he should track that...

------
digi_owl
Randall at it again?

